# 07' Orbea Orca - help me build



## FLbiker (May 21, 2005)

I am going to get an 07' Orca next month. I have been thinking about the build and figured I might as well ask the masters.

Frame and Fork - 07' Orca
Group - either D/A or Force. I am going to ride Force next week to see if I will like it. This decision is more about ergonomics, which is why Campy is not listed, I don't like their shifters. Does anyone know the weight difference of D/A vs. Force? 
Brakes - will probably replace brakes with Zero Gravity
Wheels - Bontager XXX carbon clincher. I know tubs are lighter, but I don't want the hassle.
Bar - Easton EC-70 wing. I really don't want to give up the wing bar to save 40 grams. I love the shape.
Stem - Easton EC-90 
Seatpost - Easton EC-90
Pedals - KEO carbon, can't decide between cro-moly ot Ti. I know Ti is lighter, but $$$
Tire - Vred Fortezza Tri-Comp or Vred Fortezza SL
Saddle - Selle Italia Thoork?
Cages - Bontager carbon to match wheels?
Computer - if Shimano, flight deck. If Force, then?

My goal is to have the bike ready to ride, with pedals, cages and computer at 15.0 lbs or less..

Let me hear any suggestions you may have.

FLbiker


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Build looks good. The Keo carbon/Ti can e had @ probikekit.com for $186 and shipped free.

SRAM force will be lighter than DA, but I would get different cranks as they are heavy and ugly.


----------



## FLbiker (May 21, 2005)

*Build*

I actually like the Force cranks. I wish they didn't have the hole through the BB, but I assume it is to save a little weight. What is the weight savings group vs. group? Are we talking a few dozen grams or a few hundred grams?


----------



## FTF (Aug 5, 2003)

FLbiker said:


> I actually like the Force cranks. I wish they didn't have the hole through the BB, but I assume it is to save a little weight. What is the weight savings group vs. group? Are we talking a few dozen grams or a few hundred grams?


The ti keos are pointless, you can get the cromoly ones for 100 or so. There is like a 15 gram difference.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Yah, but not as much of a bling factor and for a WW, every gram can be important.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Very close in weights to all the groups
Here is a small blurb from my site's news section:

_Besides naming the group, key weights were also released. 
The complete group's listed weight is 2138 grams. 
For context, a 06 Campagnolo Record group weighs 2039 grams (list) and Shimano's Dura-Ace group weighs 2181 grams (list).
The Force carbon shifters are listed at 307 grams for the pair, in relation to 420 grams (list) for Dura-Ace and 324 grams for Record._

The FORCE RD is the lighest of them all at 174g.
The shifters are a few grams less than Record, but the cranks are heavier.
Brakes are lighter than DA and similar to 07 Record.

Here is the info on FORCE: http://willyoumaketheleap.com/

Go to www.campagnolo.com and compare 2007 weights as they are come down just a hair with the new cranks and the brakes are 30g lighter now.

Campy recored will be the lightest by 50-80g, than SRAM Force, followed by DA which is 142g heavier.

Also look at the "Extralite" parts for weight savings. Their road stem is 89g in a 100mm length as thier Aluminum seatpost being lighter than Easton.

Look into KCNC as well for the Ti Pro Lite post, KCNC Ti/SC/Alum cassettes and KNC X10 SL chains come to mind.


----------



## clgtide1 (Jul 24, 2002)

*EC90 Stem*

I built my Litespeed with the EC90 stem......HUGE MISTAKE. It had to be adjusted after almost every ride. Saw it at Interbike two years ago. Read all the raves. Waited forever to actually get one. I love the rest of the Easton stuff I have on my bike (EC90 SLX Fork,EC90 Equipe Bars,EC90 Seatpost) but the stem was bad. My LBS got tired of calling Easton to get tips on how to keep it tight. My brother has the stem and tightens it before EVERY ride. I switched to the Zipp stem and have never even considered adjustment. Sure it is heavier but I never worry......


----------



## FLbiker (May 21, 2005)

*Ec-90*

clgtide1, I would have agreed with you, but Easton re-designed that stem. They dumped the "beartrap" system and that stem now uses two bolts, just like nearly every other stem out there. If it were still the old style, I would have looked elsewhere.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

How can you be worried about the Keo Ti pedals being $$$ when you listed the most expensive carbon clinchers made? You might look at the American Classic Magnesiums too. They are 1223g wheels and are much cheaper. gottaridebikes.com sells the for $995 but gives a 15% discount and free shipping on your first order. You can get them below 1223g by upgrading to Sapim xray spokes for an additional $150.


----------



## FLbiker (May 21, 2005)

*Wheels / Pedals*

Spooky, that is a very valid question. I can get a deal on the Bontrager wheels. That obviously helps. Wheels are very visible. I can look at them and tell a difference. On the pedals, once they come out of the box and go on the bike, I will forget about them. There is no easy way to tell the differecne between the cromoly and ti axle. After I posted I asked myself that question, "should I really be concerned about spending $70 extra on pedals for a bike that would retail over $7K?" I suppose at that point, $70 is not a big deal.

As for AC, I don't think I have ever talked to a person who has been completely happy with a pair of AC wheels. There are either hub problems, or the wheel is too flexy, etc. In my search for wheels, they don't even appear on the list.


----------

